# liquidating misc. stuff



## civilsid (Mar 19, 2014)

I am in Xalapa, Veracruz and I will be hitting the road soon. I have a number of things that I thought that I would want or need and yet I have never used. SO I am going to be unloading these things. I tried to post this to classifieds but apparently I am locked out of that area.

<snip>
Sid.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

civilsid said:


> I am in Xalapa, Veracruz and I will be hitting the road soon. I have a number of things that I thought that I would want or need and yet I have never used. SO I am going to be unloading these things. I tried to post this to classifieds but apparently I am locked out of that area.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Sid.


If you want to post in the Mexico Classifieds, you have to pay to do so, by upgrading your account to Premium. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/payments.php

You can't make a things-for-sale post on the regular forum, sorry.


----------

